# Favorite way of tagging your clothes??



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

I been using woven tags on my shirts for a while now but the cost to have these sewed on by my tailor are cutting into my profits. I am paying 3-5 dollars on each shirt when a couple tags sewed on each shirt. Want to look into more cost effective ways to do this but still make the shirt look detailed and professional. I only give him about 20 shirts at a time so its not mass quantity yet. Just curious on my fellow shirt makers way of completing this process and what you guys prefer to use when labeling your shirts. Thanks guys.


----------



## Sassysport (Aug 28, 2013)

You are getting robbed paying that much to have your clothing tagged. With such small quantities, why don't you buy an inexpensive sewing machine and sew them in yourself? 20 shirts a run is nothing, you could do that in less then an hour. You can also do no sew labels that are heat applied.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I learned to sew....Easy and "free"......


----------



## Marcdd (Mar 24, 2014)

Sassysport said:


> You are getting robbed paying that much to have your clothing tagged. With such small quantities, why don't you buy an inexpensive sewing machine and sew them in yourself? 20 shirts a run is nothing, you could do that in less then an hour. You can also do no sew labels that are heat applied.


Those Heat applied labels do they hold well after a few washes or loads of washes?


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

Learn how to sew, its not that difficult. There are plenty of YouTube videos and instructional websites where you can learn at your own pace.

If you don't want a fancy machine, you can try the Singer handheld one. I have read good and bad things about it, so make sure you keep your receipt and practice on items you won't need.

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Sassysport (Aug 28, 2013)

I am not sure if the no sew tags hold up. I sew my tags in my garments.

I have a singer hand held... total crap. I thought it might be perfect for sewing the labels in but it always jams up and its just faster to throw the garment on the regular sewing machine.


----------



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

I see how learning to sew can help me in the long run, but I am not a professional tailor and I don't want the tags coming out unprofessional. I have tags done on the bottom hems, sleeves, etc so they need to be perfect and symmetrical. But I will look into the DIY videos for sewing and go from there.


----------



## Sassysport (Aug 28, 2013)

The beauty of it is you can practice on and old t-shirt and its basic straight stitching. You do not need to be a tailor or even know how to read a pattern. You don't even need an expensive machine for it to look professional. Good luck


----------



## Rapidtags (Feb 2, 2010)

The heat transfers still might be an option. They will last dozens of wash/dry cycles. You do have to consider two things. 1) They will fade faster if garments are washed in hot water with bleach and 2) heat transfers aren't great on fabrics that stretch. They are best on cotton.


----------



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

GO TAGLESS! I just had 100 shirts relabeled at a print shop for 1.50 a shirt. Buying blanks with tear away tags will save you lots if you are paying someone to do them because usually they wont charge a fee to tear them out.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

if you own the business you have to learn the ins and outs. trust me, you'll save a lot and bring more business to you.


----------



## OddBeings (Mar 21, 2014)

if your using woven labels why dont you find a screen printer who will also do relableing? i just had shirts de-labeled and re-labeled from my screenprinter for .50 cents a piece plus the labels i supplied them. i think i figured that in the long run to order a bulk lot of woven labels at a few cents a piece plus the .50 cents to have the shirts de-labeled and re-labled it saves a little money rather than going tagless and adding a screenprinted tag and paying 1.50-2.00 a shirt.


----------



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

where have you found the best place to get woven labels?


----------



## OddBeings (Mar 21, 2014)

check out rapidtags.com, check out bcilabels.com and also cbflabels.com depends on what you want


----------



## textryk (Sep 7, 2010)

I use unbranded T-shirt and print my logo in the neck of them to make my own brand of clothing


----------



## BigUncleT13 (Aug 10, 2013)

I never thought to do this!!!! Definitely will look into this!!!!


----------



## LaveAuto (Feb 5, 2013)

My favourite method is screen printing the labels onto the tshirts. This way, you can work out a package cost with your screen printer (or if you screen print them yourself you can easily keep everything in house). 

Yes, it takes a bit of time but I think it's so worth it when you put the shirt on and it's baby bottom smooth.


----------



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

LaveAuto said:


> My favourite method is screen printing the labels onto the tshirts. This way, you can work out a package cost with your screen printer (or if you screen print them yourself you can easily keep everything in house).
> 
> Yes, it takes a bit of time but I think it's so worth it when you put the shirt on and it's baby bottom smooth.


If you don't mind, what are you paying a printer to do these per shirt and what kind of quantities are you getting done? I pay 1.50 per shirt and order 100 at a time right now since Im just starting. I think that's a pretty good deal, but I'd love to hear where in the ballpark that price is.


----------



## LaveAuto (Feb 5, 2013)

FPF said:


> If you don't mind, what are you paying a printer to do these per shirt and what kind of quantities are you getting done? I pay 1.50 per shirt and order 100 at a time right now since Im just starting. I think that's a pretty good deal, but I'd love to hear where in the ballpark that price is.


I actually do them myself these days so as to cost I can't give you a very accurate estimate. Back in 05-06 I was having a screen print shop do them as well as getting my shirts printed and I was able to work out a nice package deal for everything. I'd only bring in about 25-50 shirts at a time though so it got a bit much to pay (hence why I simply started printing my own). I think at 100 shirts you may be getting a fair deal, though.


----------

